# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  в какое  время  суток  хотели бы умереть ?

## brusnika

в какое  время  суток  хотели бы умереть ?

----------


## Гражданин

Кончается фантазия на опросы? Тут без разницы, в какое время. Очевидно же.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Мне ...

----------


## Pechalka

все-равно

----------


## Злобс

Мне по фиг.  :Smile:  Так лучше?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zmejka

Ночью. Днем больше жизни жалко (

----------


## Дмитрий_9

23-33

----------


## Rum

Скорее всего нас рубеже между ночью и утром.
Днём все как-то слишком сверкающе и радостно, ночью сонно.
Не знаю, мне подходит утро, да и, кстати, по статистике чаще всего люди кончают с собой именно утром.

----------


## Maullar

_А я бы вечером. Мое любимое время суток._

----------


## Yrok25

по утрам бывает сильно хочется сдохнуть

----------


## brusnika

голосовала за ночью.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Скорее всего нас рубеже между ночью и утром.
> Днём все как-то слишком сверкающе и радостно, ночью сонно.
> Не знаю, мне подходит утро, да и, кстати, по статистике чаще всего люди кончают с собой именно утром.


 Да, с высотки логично прыгать на рассвете, пока все спят.. и любоваться восходом солнца в полете... а потом  встретить наступающий день уже в другом мире !

А если при каких-либо других обстоятельствах, то наверное днем бы выбрала переход совершить..

----------


## Тринити

Я всегда совершала су ночью. Когда все вокруг засыпает и ты остаешся на едине с самим собой. Только тогда ты более ясно начинаешь понимать весь ужас своей ЖИЗНИ. Всю безысходность своего положения. 

  Ночью ты как бы на едине с Миром. Ты свободен,свободен сделать выбор.


   И в следующий раз это тоже будет ночью.......

----------


## Ранний

Все равно. Лишь бы быстро и удачно.

----------


## Rum

Кстати, недавно услышала где-то мол "кто из вас осмелится покончить с собой в полдень?"
Как смотрите на это время для суицида?

----------


## Borman

> Кстати, недавно услышала где-то мол "кто из вас осмелится покончить с собой в полдень?"
> Как смотрите на это время для суицида?


 а какая разница когда? так если для романтеги можно на закате или рассвете. Для остроты ощущений.

----------


## Rum

> а какая разница когда? так если для романтеги можно на закате или рассвете. Для остроты ощущений.


 На рассвете как-то уныло. Наибольшее желание умереть утром, но и в то же время, какое-то отвращение.

----------


## Dementiy

Вечером.

В теплый летний вечер; далеко от цивилизации; в тишине или под звуки отдаленной красивой мелодии; наблюдая, как в лучах заходящего солнца крутятся маленькие пылинки.

Но не уверен, что этот мир сможет сделать мне такой подарок...

----------

